# Skinny lawyers....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Gators and Lawyers

Two alligators are sitting on the edge of a swamp. The small one turns to 
the big one and says, "I don't understand how you can be so much bigger than me. 
We're the same age, we were the same size as kids... I just don't get it."

"Well," says the big alligator, "what have you been eating?"

"Lawyers, same as you," replies the small alligator.

"Hm. Well, where do you catch'em?"

"Down at that law firm on the edge of the swamp."

"Same here. Hm. How do you catch'em?"

"Well, I crawl under a BMW and wait for someone to unlock the door. 
Then I jump out, bite'em, shake the s**t out of'em, and eat'em!"

"Ah!" says the big alligator, "I think I see your problem. See, by the 
time you get done shakin' the s**t out of a lawyer, there's nothin' left but lips and a 
briefcase..."


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *Gators and Lawyers
> 
> Two alligators are sitting on the edge of a swamp. The small one turns to
> ...


AMEN !


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Amen?

Exactly _what_ does "amen" mean?
I walked into a furniture store once 
and asked 'do you have recliners'? The
sales guy said "amen. I thought I was 
in a church with lots of sofas and end-
tables, so I turned and walked out.

What the hell does 'amen' mean? Is it
appropriate for use outside religious
circles? Won't a simple 'ha', or a 'yes'
do?

The answers to these questions...
inquiring minds want to know.

Can I get an 'amen' on that?

The Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *Amen?
> 
> Exactly what does "amen" mean?
> ...


Geez........

Me thinks somebody needs to spend a little time with the opposite sex and get relaxed


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

LOL. You never know. The 11th planet might not like "Amen."


----------

